# Comedy metal bands????



## 220BX (Oct 15, 2007)

can anybody recommend some comedy metal(no matter what genre of metal they follow) bands to me..


i was just listening to some 

Psychostick    


Indorphine


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 15, 2007)

the beer is good song is a fav of mine. 

"beer is good! Beer is good! beer is good....n'stuff!!!" haha


----------



## CoachZ (Oct 15, 2007)

Massacration.


----------



## Ror3h (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I used to be in a comedy grindcore band: MySpace.com - Anally Regurgitated - Stockport, UK - Grindcore / Comedy / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/anallyregurgitated


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 15, 2007)

Cannibal corpse lyrics are pretty damn amusing!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## stuz719 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bad News More Bad News . co . uk
Lawnmower Deth (although they are/were awful) MySpace.com - Lawnmower Deth - UK - Thrash / Metal / Comedy - www.myspace.com/lawnmowerdeth
O.L.D. O.L.D.
Manowar (j/k)


----------



## oompa (Oct 15, 2007)

S.O.D!

remember: Sgt D isnt racist, he hates everyone equally, so fuck you!


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 15, 2007)

JBO = James Blast Orchester & Pavarotti playing Sepultura's "Roots Bloody Roots" Live.  

YouTube - JBO - Roots Bloody Roots (Live in Mannheim 2004)


----------



## Leon (Oct 15, 2007)

Beatallica > *


----------



## trv (Oct 15, 2007)

crotchduster

mp3s here


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 15, 2007)

oompa said:


> S.O.D!
> 
> remember: Sgt D isnt racist, he hates everyone equally, so fuck you!




I love SOD

Ballad of Dio

In the dark of the sun
in the light of the moon
he's coming for you
LOOK OUT


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 15, 2007)

trv said:


> crotchduster
> 
> mp3s here



QFT. Also, Impaled Northern Moonforest.


----------



## Beta (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## metallatem (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone remember the mentors?


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 15, 2007)

An old 80's-90's thrash band Scatterbrain. 

Don't Call Me Dude

Down With The Ship


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 15, 2007)

I think Municipal Waste might count. 
They're pretty hilarious. Aeon's lyrics are pretty hilarious to me, too. but they're not funny _all_ the time. 

No one has mentioned Anal Cunt?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 15, 2007)

I think they actually hate everything, so they're probably serious


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 15, 2007)

metallatem said:


> anyone remember the mentors?



lol oh yeah hahahah


----------



## Jarrett (Oct 15, 2007)

Bad News - Warriors of Ghengis Khan is a classic


----------



## dude777 (Oct 16, 2007)

10 masked men, for sure.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 16, 2007)

Dog Fashion Disco
This is some awesometastic circus metal!! One of my faves in the genre.
YouTube - Dog Fashion Disco - Leper Friend
Leper Friend


Mr. Bungle
Pretty much pioneered the circus metal genre. Fantastic stuff!
YouTube - Mr. Bungle - Quote Unquote
Quote Unquote


CirKus Frax
Swedish band that probably also fits somewhere around the circus metal genre, maybe with a bit more ska influence. They've got a sweet cover of the Chrono Trigger theme (available for download at that link)!
YouTube - CirKus FraX - Dating Miss November
Dating Miss November

Carnival in Coal
Not quite circus metal... this is carnival metal. I have their Collection Prestige album, and it's just great!
YouTube - Carnival in Coal - Don't be happy, worry
Don't Be Happy, Worry

Strapping Young Lad
As if the thought of a metal band from Canada wasn't funny enough in itself (just kiddin', ya crazy Canucks ), this stuff is just great! You're probably already somewhat familiar with SYL, though. If not, shame on you!
YouTube - Strapping Young Lad - Wrongside
Wrongside

..and while I'm at it, a Devin Townsend Band video, just 'cause I love this video 
YouTube - Devin Townsend Band: Vampira
Vampira

Edit:
Somehow I forgot about the Excrementory Grindfuckers!! The name pretty much says it all.
YouTube - Excrementory Grindfuckers - How Il make a Grind
How II Make a Grind

Also, there's Gwar. Think viking aliens playing metal.
YouTube - GWAR 'Penguin Attack' Music Video
Penguin Attack


There's also Lordi, which I'm not as familiar with, but they remind me of a Finnish Gwar with a bit more classic rock influence.
YouTube - Lordi with Hard Rock Hallelujah
Hard Rock Hallelujah


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 16, 2007)

Lawnmower Deth .... defunct, but still fucking funny .....


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 16, 2007)

Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal....metal from the perspective of zombies.

MySpace.com - Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal - ROCKVILLE, MARYLAND - Metal / Death Metal / Black Metal - www.myspace.com/rvgtzm
True Zombie Metal


----------



## El Caco (Oct 16, 2007)

It's not metal but I have always loved this song.


----------



## trv (Oct 16, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Cannibal corpse lyrics are pretty damn amusing!



Their videos are pretty wacky too!



Also, dont forget Spinal Tap.


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 16, 2007)

That's hilarious right there!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2007)

Crochduster rock!


----------



## Espaul (Oct 16, 2007)

There is NOTHING funny 'bout metal bands!


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow. Proud to say...

Zimmers Hole.

Ft: Jed Simon and Byron Stroud from Strapping Young Lad.

[youtube]IfMs2cELDtU[/youtube]

MySpace.com - Zimmers Hole - Vancouver, CA - Metal / Thrash / Comedy - www.myspace.com/zimmershole


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2007)

Metallica.


----------



## 220BX (Oct 16, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Metallica.




 

And thanks guys for all those recommendations!! i actually know of a couple of bands like crotchduster(hell, i was just listening to mammal sauce.. an all in one package  ) ,SYL ,DTB , municipal waste , DFD.. these names escaped me the last time .. but didn't know about the others!! so thanks and keep them coming!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 16, 2007)

Espaul said:


> There is NOTHING funny 'bout metal bands!



I dunno, have you ever seen pictures of Immortal?


----------



## Blexican (Oct 17, 2007)

Lungourge.


----------



## Espaul (Oct 17, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I dunno, have you ever seen pictures of Immortal?



hehe.. I'm sorry... forgot to be tellin that I was beeing a bit jokeish...
I was sorta pretending to be a "tr00 " metal fan..


----------



## yetti (Oct 17, 2007)

Terror 2000 are pretty damn funny.

MySpace.com - Terror 2000 - Thrash / Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/terror2000official


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2007)

Espaul said:


> hehe.. I'm sorry... forgot to be tellin that I was beeing a bit jokeish...
> I was sorta pretending to be a "tr00 " metal fan..



Yeah, that's what I figured, but I still just had to say it


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 24, 2007)

That Indorphine song and video are awesome!! I don't care if I'm bumping an old thread, I had to say it


----------



## oompa (Nov 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Terror 2000 are pretty damn funny.
> 
> MySpace.com - Terror 2000 - Thrash / Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/terror2000official



lol i didnt think anyone outside of swe had heard em  haha they are awesome. i have their original cd's, and play them regularly. 

their latest album Terror For Sale is awesome in every way, they have some intern jokes, some swedish lyrics now and then but in general its just extremely fast thrash/death gothenburg style with hilarious lyrics. fronted by björn strid (soilwork/disharmonia mundi). 

i recommend you all to check them out!


----------



## Variant (Nov 24, 2007)

Man... how are we forgetting the mighty *Infectious Grooves*, one of my personal faves:















...also, no support for local hero Bulbinator?! 'All I Want For Christmas Is You..." is one of the funniest fucking songs... ever!


----------



## lucasreis (Nov 25, 2007)

Massacration, from Brazil.

They´re an Angra/Iron Maiden ripoff from a comedy show called Hermes & Renato, aired in MTV Brazil.

There are several videos on youtube.



In the chorus he sings "O Loro, o Loro qué biscoitoooo" which means Polly wants a cracker! Lol.


----------



## bigmomma (Feb 11, 2013)

PUPPET DRUMMER!!!
Maggot Twat - Eating Elvises Shit Live Holiday Of Horrors 2009 - YouTube


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2013)

This is an ancient bump that I approve of


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Feb 11, 2013)

Dunno if anybody has heard of them before or anything, I mean, it's not like they're that popular or anything, but how about System Of A Down?


For somebody that really likes Metal and all that, I think Tenacious D are very funny.
Also of course Spinal Tap!


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 11, 2013)

Not really metal :

The beards



Slaughter of the bluegrass


----------



## ascl (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood Duster! Good Aussie Grind!

example: Porn Store Stiffi


----------



## cronux (Feb 11, 2013)

Emmure.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 11, 2013)

infant annihilator


----------



## Edika (Feb 11, 2013)

Austrian Death Machine if they haven't been mentioned and Steel Panther. Funny lyrics and quite good music, especially Steel Panther!

Austrian Death Machine - "I Need Your Clothes, Your Boots and Your Motorcycle" Metal Blade Records - YouTube

Steel Panther - Fat Girl - YouTube


----------



## tm20 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Leuchty (Feb 11, 2013)

EDGUY have some amusing songs.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yosimite Mudflap.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2013)

Swashbuckle


----------



## MFB (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 11, 2013)

indorphine gives me crotch ocean...


----------



## Xarn (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## The Omega Cluster (Feb 11, 2013)

I think SMEGMACHRIST could fit in there.

Just read their bio:

From the northernmost fjord of northernmost San Francisco, comes the mighty SMEGMACHRIST. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

It began on the northernmost peak of Oakland, when Baron Von Necricon (guitar/vocals), Lord Bathos (drums/vocals), and Ølgar the Horrible and Terrible (1 string bass/vocals) met, and proceeded to join forces on a quest to kill God. They soon realized that would be really really hard, so they decided to just start a band. That band is SMEGMACHRIST. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SMEGMACHRIST proceeded to write and record their first album, in the northernmost, grim and frostbitten Pink Palace studios, in a single infernal hour. From this came the classic northernmost black metal anthems, such as Vegan Emo Sex, Your Opinion Doesn't Count Cause You're a Midget, Satan Likes Ponies, Nitro Are The Kings of Metal, and the grim and frostbitten Egypt Is Metal Trilogy. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This was the last anyone heard of SmegmaChrist for many moons. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

One grim evening, SMEGMACHRIST came to the frostbitten conclusion to spread their message of grim blackness farther into the world by performing their ritual, live. However, before the grimness could ensue, a grim black metal warrior by the name of Count Zegrinozkicoth stabbed Baron Von Necricon in the ass 47 times, in an effort to join the band, as the grim Count found the Baron to be a "trend whoring poseur slut." The Count's actions impressed the rest of the band, and soon was the new frontman. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This change was short lived, however, as Count Zegrinozkicoth was killed by Lord Bathos with a rusty spork. The Lord claimed The Count was a "poseur whore trend slut," and retired from the drums to become the new guitarist/singer. SMEGMACHRIST recruited a new drummer by the name of Pete the Infernal to fill in for the show. This is the SMEGMACHRIST of the new millenium.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

And they will kill you. Twice.

current members:
Lord Bathos (Electrical Guitar/Little Monster)
Ølgar the Horrible and Terrible (1 string Bass/Big Monster)
Pete (HellBatterySkinBeating)

SMEGMACHRIST | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 11, 2013)

No mention of Cannabis Corpse? Sick death metal with all the titles being weed related parodies of cannibal corpse songs


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 12, 2013)

What about Valiant Thorr?


----------



## sleightest (Feb 12, 2013)

3 pages no steel panther?
I am disappoint


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 12, 2013)

Animals as Leaders and Periphery.


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to be in a comedy metal band, back in my school days. We were called Jesus Skewered on a Rusty Sporks, with such hits as "Anal Wart" and "Sodomy on a Frozen Hill". 

I believe there's still a myspace around with our old recordings.

EDIT: Yup, here it is

http://www.myspace.com/jesusskeweredonarustyspork

Ah, so much nostalgia.


----------



## m4rK (Feb 12, 2013)

Attila..
Emmure again, them live was pretty much hilarious, chugging over backing tracks with hip hop dancing, come awn!


----------



## pero (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## r0x_666 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## troyguitar (Feb 13, 2013)

Steel Panther

Manowar

DragonForce

Powerglove


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 13, 2013)

I crank this song almost every time I'm next to someone listening to anything about going to a club in their car. The more ghetto looking they are, the louder I sing along.




These guys are from the early 90's. The guitarist played for David Lee Roth for a bit.


----------



## concertjunkie (Feb 13, 2013)

GWAR
Psychostick


----------



## Louie Bloodspill (Feb 13, 2013)

Sykotik Synfony for sure. There scene in Bad Channels is the only reason to watch that movie.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 14, 2013)

austrian death machine
Koorpiklanni 
dethklok (obvious)
gwar also obvious
pretty much all of the punk goes pop albums are pretty effin hilarious to me


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 14, 2013)

s.o.d. was already mentioned, but milanos other band method of destruction (m.o.d.) was really funny too. the full album...


----------



## Alimination (Feb 14, 2013)

Ghoul


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 14, 2013)

I must be on fucking drugs because I didn't see that anybody mentioned,

GREEN JELLO,(jelly)


----------



## Rojne (Feb 14, 2013)

.. although these guys are from Sweden and the lyrics are in Swedish they're super funny and writes some cool music!



Skitarg = Pissed Off
Jag Bryter Nacken Av Din Häst = I'll break your horse's neck


----------



## Fredguitar1996 (Feb 23, 2013)

Porky vagina
Cannabis corpse
Anal cunt ...nuf' said


----------

